# A little Animatronics Inspiration...



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Not strictly Halloween, but seriously, how cool would it be to have something like this in a haunt?!
H&G,ED Troll,ANIMTR HEAD - YouTube!
http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/new...-animatronics-even-more#.UQsZpZMSz9A.facebook


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Absolutely amazing! That is definitely the most realistic animatronic I have ever seen. There are more emotions and facial movements than most humans. That's Killer!
Thanks for sharing that video Mr.C.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Mr. Chicken that is so cool looking.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, just wow. I'd love to see a side-by-side without the mask, the control surfaces under it must be amazing.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Amazing...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm Dumbfounded. Damn, I want to see the mechanics going on under that mask. Fascinating.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

so incredible. had to do some research cuz i was positive that it was CGI.. turns out its not!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

The talents and abilities of some people is truly amazing! I would love to actually see this person. I wonder if someone got to keep it?

Here is a link to Spectral Motion, the studio that made it. They have an astounding body of work:
http://www.spectralmotion.com/


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow that was amazing. More realistic than some people I know.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

CrAAAzy! When they zoom in, you can almost believe it's 100% real! Just needs some eye lashes! You could probably believe in the realism in the wide shot, too - if it was 'dressed'.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I wish I could do that!!! Waaaaay coool!!!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm guessing it's the ToMoMi head under there, or something as complicated. Totally blown away. Even the timing of the movements is perfect. No jerkiness.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Corey, I'll bet there were lashes on it in the end. I have a hunch at least some of those shots were incomplete.

Hippofeet, I looked up that ToMoMi. I'm certain this is far more complex, and entirely custom. It was made for the new Hansel and Gretel film by Spectral Motion, as Halloween Lady pointed out.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Good lord, is there anything they _didn't_ do? I had no idea some of those were practical effects! Amazing.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Wow that was amazing. More realistic than some people I know.


I was thinking the exact same thing!
I am blown away by the mechanics behind the mask, the amount of motion achieved and the natural flow in it's gestures is amazing. I would also love to see a video of it without the rubber skin on to see how it's operated.


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Mr. C. that is truly incredible. The eyes are extremely expressive, but I kept watching the way his lips move and trying to figure out how they did it. The shoulders moving like he is breathing also add a lot to the effect. 

SP


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

wow totally cool.. the natural moments are amazing!!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is the making of the troll which shows you some of the guts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's fascinating and a little scary all at once:jol: The level of realism is so impressive.


----------

